# Accidents in basement after move...2 years later still a problem



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

We had a dog that NEVER messed in any house - EXCEPT the one corner of the formal living room that the previous owner's dogs had messed in. carpet and hardwood - stripped it down, cleaned it, and never got to the bottom of it.... (sold the house and the dog never messed in another house, except once when VERY ill...) 

You may be lucky enough to have a concrete floor you can use an enzymatic cleaner/bleach/vinegar/whatever, but not all at once, please! My guess is somebody else did it once, and now it's just like a party invitation in that spot....

sarah


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect the reason he acts "guilty" is because he has learned that mess on floor + owner = crossness, while no mess on floor + owner = praise. He doesn't really associate the mess with anything he has done - just knows it will lead to you being cross with him so stays out of the way. 

I don't know whether some technological solution would work - a light beam across the door that activated a recorded "Oy - OUT!" perhaps? - but after two years the habit is pretty well established, and better management seems the easiest way. Could you make the basement door autoshutting? Or put a large "Do not forget" sign on it?


----------



## smcrowe (Jul 16, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback*

fjm...I suspect you are right about his behavior. I will look into the light beam technology. Where would I find something like that? Maybe it can just say "No Potty." 

I can't think of a way for the baby gate to shut automatically but I could put a sign on our door going out.

Sarahmurphy...The house and basement are pretty much wall to wall carpet, so I have treated the areas with enzymatic cleanser. Yes it turns out the previous owners had dogs and I am sure that is what started it. In fact, I have had other house trained dogs visiting that have had accidents down there as well. I had a puppy recently who had been doing good at their own home (wooden floors) and came here and went in practically every room. He even went right after a trip to the dog park and having pottied just before we left it (a span of 10-15minutes). We had him for 2 weeks and it was maddening. Due to this, I am about to re-treat and shampoo our entire house. A friend had a black light so I could find odor stains. I was disgusted to see how many spots we had through-out the house and I am sure this is the issue. We will eventually pull up most of the carpet upstairs and replace the carpet downstairs but the basement alone is almost 2000sf of carpet so it is a big, costly job....sigh.

One concern I have is that he now thinks it's okay to go inside and could potentially do it elsewhere, like a dogsitter's home perhaps, if there are any residual spots. 

Thanks again for the feedback, I guess I should just be thankful that he has never gone upstairs considering what I found with the black light...yikes!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've not seen a sensor system designed for dogs - but there are any number of cheap alarm systems. Perhaps you could get some ideas from here How to Construct a motion detector alarm system « Hacks, Mods & Circuitry or similar sites, and start a business! Shall we patent the idea quickly? It could be used for reinforcement, too, with a bit of ingenuity!

But a self closing gate might be easier: http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/productdisplay0_10751_-1_97803_10001


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Yikes! I did sell that house - mostly because I was going through a divorce and my son came home from pre-K and informed me that Tommy's mom said Tommy could not play with him because he did not have a Dad... that, and the dog potty in the formal living room...

This reinforces my basic belief that people are inherently stupid, and that dogs will be dogs... 
sarah


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

ahh, forget training the dog and train the people to close the door or gate. 

Sound like you have a carpet removing and concrete deoderizing / resealing project on your hands!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As one who lives on a small island where land prices are astronomical, I am now trying to get my head around a 2000 square foot basement ... that is about twice the area of my whole house, which is considered a fair size for a family in the UK!


----------

